# Gentoo Treffen Schweiz

## unix

Hallo leute.

wie währe es mit einem Schweizer Gentoo Treffen? Hätten da ein paar Leute interesse?

----------

## Deever

Also ich durchaus, habe nur keine Zeit, auch nur das kleinste zu organisieren...

Gruss,

fps

----------

## BlinkEye

hmm, schiint nid würklech aaklang z finge ...

----------

## Deever

 *BlinkEye wrote:*   

> hmm, schiint nid würklech aaklang z finge ...

 Vermutlich haben die meisten hier über Weihnachten die Agenda auch schon übervoll! Ich werd nach Neujahr hier nochmals posten und sehen, was dann hier so abgeht...oder wir könnten uns auf dem IRC-Server der LUGS treffen?

Schöni wienachte und en guete rutsch!  :Wink: 

Gruss,

/dev

----------

## Ezekeel

Was heisst den Schweiz? Komme aus dem Süden Deutschlands wo es anscheinend keine Treffen gibt, also wäre ich sogar auch bereit in die Schweiz mal zu fahren. Zürrich oder Basel wäre gerade noch so in meinem Einzugsgebiet. 

Schön wärs nur, wenn man dann nicht absolut breiten Dialekt sprechen würde, da ich durchaus so meine Probleme mit den Schweizer Dialekten, vor allem dem Zürricher habe!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## blechschaden

Wäre sicher auch dabei, nur schauen, dass das Treffen mal an einem Samstag statt findet, da ich noch ein bisschen Militär geniessen darf   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich bin auch dabei wenns ein Treffen gibt

Gruss Dave

----------

## Netcat

Hallo

Ich wäre sicher dabei.

Gruss Netcat

----------

## Schnitzel86

*thread-ausgrab*

Ich wäre auch dabei, einige Kollegen die mit mir Informatiker lernen sicher auch!

----------

## unix

Gut dann wären ja ein paar leute dabei. Wer hat lust ein treffen zu organisieren? Wann würde es am besten passen? Und wo sollte die location sein?

----------

## Schnitzel86

Ich würde am lokalsten Zürich vorschlagen

----------

## root_tux_linux

Und wo soll das statt finden?

Zürich?

----------

## Schnitzel86

Ich könnte mal bei uns in der Bude (SIEMENS Schweiz in Zürich Altstetten) mal fragen ob es evtl. eine Möglichkeit gibt einen Raum zu haben...

Was denkt ihr wieviele Leute werden ca. kommen?

----------

## Deever

Also ich komme auf jeden Fall!

In Altstetten liegt gerade auch meine "Ausbildungsstätte"!

Gruss,

/dev

----------

## Schnitzel86

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Also ich komme auf jeden Fall!
> 
> In Altstetten liegt gerade auch meine "Ausbildungsstätte"!
> 
> Gruss,
> ...

 

wo "arbeitest" denn du?

----------

## Deever

Meine Ausbildung? Beim ZLI im Office-World-Gebäude.

Mir ginge es am besten Donnerstag oder Freitags abends oder auch am Wochende.

Gruss,

/dev

----------

## unix

AmWochenende gehts mir auch. 

Und in Zürich würde es mir auch passen  :Smile: 

----------

## Netcat

Ich denke, es werden so gegen 20 Leute auftauchen. Ich würde es mit Anmeldung machen, damit man nicht ganz überrascht wird.

Noch ne dumme Frage: Was macht man an so einem Treffen, ausser ein bisschen zusammen sitzen und reden. War noch nie an einem Linux-Treffen irgend einer Art.

----------

## unix

Hab dir hier mal was rausgeschnitten aus einem anderen Gentoo Treffen Thread

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *Udo wrote:*   Was bringt man denn auf solchen Treffen mit?
> 
> Laptop,Desktop oder PDA  
> 
> Naja, wie man beim letzten Treffen gesehen hat, waren PDA's und Notebooks ziemlich weit vorne. Manche haben sogar scheinbar alles an Elektonik-Gadgets mitgemommen, was gerade so Zuhause rumlag, nicht wahr mgisbers? 
> ...

 

Da wird hald gerne gelabert  :Wink: 

----------

## Deever

"Ausser"? Mehr brauchts manchmal gar nicht!  :Wink: 

Wir könnten uns ja auf dem LUGS IRC Server treffen und dort die Detail bequasseln. Ist denk ich gerade für so lokales Zeug besser geeignet als dieses Forum hier.

Gruss,

/dev

----------

## unix

 *Deever wrote:*   

> "Ausser"? Mehr brauchts manchmal gar nicht! 
> 
> Wir könnten uns ja auf dem LUGS IRC Server treffen und dort die Detail bequasseln. Ist denk ich gerade für so lokales Zeug besser geeignet als dieses Forum hier.
> 
> Gruss,
> ...

 

Jub gute idee. oder gleich im #gentoo.ch channel  :Wink:  on irc.freenode.net. Ich bin auf allefälle heute abend mal online..

----------

## MOnte_CristO

 *Schnitzel86 wrote:*   

> Ich könnte mal bei uns in der Bude (SIEMENS Schweiz in Zürich Altstetten) mal fragen ob es evtl. eine Möglichkeit gibt einen Raum zu haben...
> 
> Was denkt ihr wieviele Leute werden ca. kommen?

 

BEI UNS IN DER BUDE????????? ps... unsere siemens ist in Albisrieden!!!

he, mann, kenn ich dich??? schik mir ne pn

Also ich wär natürlich auch dabei!!

----------

## Deever

 *unix wrote:*   

> Jub gute idee. oder gleich im #gentoo.ch channel  on irc.freenode.net.

 Das ist natürlich noch besser!

Gruss,

/dev

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Deever wrote:*   

>  *unix wrote:*   Jub gute idee. oder gleich im #gentoo.ch channel  on irc.freenode.net. Das ist natürlich noch besser!
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> /dev

 

Nein, nein... Bleibt mal schön hier! Stört doch keinen wenn die Infos hier für alle gut Zugänglich sind (Hab nähmlich nicht von überall IRC Zugang).

Also ich wäre auch gerne dabei. Allerdings bin ich von nächstem Montag bis nächsten Freitag (ev. Samstag) in Wien. Und übernächste Woche läuft auch relativ turbulent ab.

Wenn Ihr also nicht unbedingt in den nächsten paar Tagen ein Treffen machen würdet sondern ca in 3-4 Wochen wäre das super!

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## Schnitzel86

@Ablauf

Ich denke einfach dass wir sicher mal ein Netzwerk haben werden und evtl. will ja jemand einen kleinen Vortrag machen?

@Anmeldung

Es wird sicher eine Anmeldung geben....

----------

## 80686

Bin auch aus Süddeutschland (Nähe Basel) und auch dabei.

Übrigens: 

Im März ist ein Gentoo-Stand auf der REGIO-Messe in Lörrach:

http://www.it-linux-days.de/

----------

## Schnitzel86

Also mal eine kleine Umfrage, wie möchtet ihr es gerne haben: Eher so wie eine LAN-Party wo jeder seinen PC mitnimmt und wir uns dann so austauschen können, wo wir auch Internet haben etc...

Oder wollen wir uns eifach in einem Restaurant @ Zürich treffen wo es evt. WLAN hat und wir dann einfach diskutieren und plaudern und einige ihre Laptops mitnehmen....

----------

## unix

ich finde die Restaurant mit Wlan eine gute lösung  :Wink: 

----------

## Schnitzel86

 *unix wrote:*   

> ich finde die Restaurant mit Wlan eine gute lösung 

 

würde ich eben auch auch vorschlagen....

----------

## Deever

Mir ist beides recht. Für den PC müsst ich noch einen Tranport organisieren.

----------

## Schnitzel86

Also ich glaube wir haben uns entschieden  :Wink: 

Einen Raum mieten und dort ein Netzwerk aufziehen ist wohl übertrieben..

Also treffen wir uns am besten an einem Nachmittag in einem Restaurant @ Zürich das einen WLAN-Hotspot hat wo wir plaudern, evtl. auch testen mit Laptops / PDA's können.

Dafür müsste ich aber wissen an welchen Wochenenden ihr im Januar & Februar zeit habt!

Bitte macht das wie ich:

Name: Michael Schmid

Nick: Schnitzel86

Daten: 30. Januar, 19. 20. 26. 27. Februar

Mitnehmen: Laptop

Handynummer: 076 371 94 21

Gruss

----------

## unix

hm 

Daten: 26. 27. Februar 

Mitnehmen: Notebook

der rest geb ich nur auf PM oder Email raus  :Wink: 

----------

## bruno

Bin aus ZH. Wäre auch dabei bei einem Treffen.

----------

## 80686

Name: Manuel Schneider

Nick: 80686

Daten: 26. / 27. Februar

Handy: +49 170 7740589

Mitnehmen: Notebook

----------

## fidel

Bin aus der Nähe von Zürich und wäre auch dabei!!... falls überhaupt noch aktuell...

grüess

fidel

----------

## blueyellow

Hats jetzt mal ein Treffen gegeben?

Oder wirds mal noch eins geben?

Bin aus Davos und auch an einem Treffen interessiert.

Leider habe ich aber kein mobiles Gerät dass ich mitnehmen kann, und meinen 19" Sony CRT trage ich niergens mehr hin. Ist mier einfach zu schwer  :Wink: 

In Zukunft wirds vieleicht mal noch ein Laptop geben, aber da muss erst mal das Geld dafür da sein  :Confused: 

----------

## zbindere

Aus Fribourg, wäre auch dabei...

----------

